

F.B.I. Seeks Wider Wiretap Law for Web - antonioono
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/17/technology/17wiretap.html

======
smokeyj
Is this really what "the people" need in a recession? When will it be evident
that it doesn't matter who is in charge, the government is always intent on
encroaching our privacy? Remember that the "patriot act" was written well
before 9/11, sitting, just waiting for the right _opportunity_.

~~~
tomjen3
Why should it matter what the people want or need? There is power to be had
and campaign-contributions to be made.

------
masonlee
This is most disconcerting. Here's a bit of background:

The original NYTimes Charlie Savage article from September breaking the news
the that "crypto wars" may be heating up again:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/27/us/27wiretap.html>

Blog pointing out that current law specifically allows for encryption, and
that what the Feds are after could be a significant change:

[http://paranoia.dubfire.net/2010/09/calea-and-
encryption.htm...](http://paranoia.dubfire.net/2010/09/calea-and-
encryption.html)

Two good articles from networkworld:

[http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2010/100610antonopoul...](http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2010/100610antonopoulos.html?fsrc=netflash-
rss)

[http://www.networkworld.com/newsletters/sec/2010/101810sec1....](http://www.networkworld.com/newsletters/sec/2010/101810sec1.html)

The EFF's position:

<https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/09/government-seeks>

------
tzury
this link requires login

~~~
adammichaelc
Must be an A/B based login. Didn't require login for me.

~~~
tzury
perhaps you are right since when I get to it from google it is just fine

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=http:/...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/17/technology/17wiretap.html&btnG=Search)

~~~
pyre
When google is the referrer, they never require login, but on many occasions,
I'm able to successfully follow HN links to NYTimes articles and not end up
with a 'login required.' I'm not sure why.

